# Iniciar o KDE com KDM

## reymmstein

Não estou conseguindo instalar o KDM, pois me informa que meu KDE-BASE é 3.4* e o KDM é 3.4.1 e não pode instalar os 2 pacotes juntos.

Eu rodei o "emerge sync" antes de instalar/compilar o KDE.

Será que devo rodá-lo de novo.... ou terei de atualizar o KDE ????

----------

## reymmstein

Nenhuma ajuda ?

Sei que é uma dúvida leiga, mas não consegui resolver ainda !

----------

## xsl

já resolveste o problema?

----------

## reymmstein

Ainda não consegui resolver...

----------

## xsl

isso acontece com a ultima portage ? 

se não fazes o update ha algum tempo tenta depois do emerge sync... 

ou ... no fim do ebuild adiciona 

```
need-kde 3.4 
```

nao sei se resulta  :Razz:  ... isto sou so eu a disparar tiros para o ar

----------

## reymmstein

Sou novato no Gentoo.... ainda me perco com certos comandos.

Se não for pedir demais, o que devo rodar após o :

emerge sync 

Pois rodei o emerge sync, e ele pede pra atualizar o portage.... aí eu já me perdi !!!!

----------

## errado

Opa! Bom ver largastes o fórum tosco do Orkut e veio pra cá   :Very Happy: 

Seguinte, qual é o erro que dá quando você joga um emerge kdm? (Poste aqui a saída do terminal)

O meu chute é que você instalou o KDE usando pacotes separados (como diz o guia), se for, o KDM deve tá exigindo uma recompilação de alguma coisa do kdebase, aí dá no que tá dando (Package X is blocking Y). Caso seja isso, o melhor mesmo é remover e recompilar tudo mesmo - uma vez tentei "enganar" o portage mechendo no world e a única coisa que conseguí foi quebrar meu sistema  :Sad: 

Quanto à atualização do portage:

```
emerge portage
```

Resolve =] Se o seu profile for o atual (2005.1), creio que não será preciso mais nada.

Se o objetivo for uma simples tela de login, nada de customizar e mostrar para todomundo que te visitar o quanto o Linux é mais belo que o Windows, é melhor usar o XDM ou o GDM mesmo - poupa tempo e dor de cabeça  :Wink: 

----------

## reymmstein

Opa.... blz ???

Bom, ontem rodei um emerge sync e depois consegui instalar o GDM, coisa que nem isso eu conseguia.

O KDM, não instala mesmo, dá que não pode instalar versões diferentes... ou algo assim... tipo os 2 pacotes juntos não funcionam.

O Gentoo que eu estou usando é o que veio na Linux Magazine... o 2005.0 .... acho que eu deveria ter usado o 2005.1

Agora já foi... por enqto não estou com paciência para trocar e começar tudo do zero.

Ao menos já está ficando do jeito que eu quero... eu só não sabia que dava pra instalar o KDE mais puro.... instalei com tudo já.... e não uso nem metade...

Mas ainda vou tentar instalar o KDM, mesmo porque tenho de aprender o porque de não estar funcionando.

----------

